# OMG this scares me!



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I am tempted to know what this is for but I have a feeling I wont like what I hear...
http://omaha.craigslist.org/wan/811358461.html


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can only hope that these people are serious collectors and understand that they will need many, many tanks....


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

At least this guy knows what he wants. :lol:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Those fish are soo rare. It's no wonder they have to post to find them.... :roll: :lol:

I'm tempted to send them a picture of thier Lfs's.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I wrote to them this just to pick their brain.
"I have a few on the list if your interested but I sincerelly hope you are not putting these fish together..."

This is what they responded with.
"Which ones do you have? We have all types of cichlids together and we have never had any type of problem of agression with them. "

=D>


----------



## severumfreak (Aug 6, 2008)

that is alot of fish


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

O.K. They have no problems with aggression. Someone should send them an adult Buttikoferi for thier "magic tank".


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Or maybe an adult flowerhorn & peacock bass in seek and destroy mode.


----------

